# Spiderman 2 trailer



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

http://advision.webevents.yahoo.com/sony/spiderman2/


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool! Thanks for the link. Doc Ock looks good, I was afraid of how the tentacles would look, but they look good.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Awesome! Thanks for the link John.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

But now you all have to waitt ill July.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

So how does the movie end, Pete?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

JBKing said:


> So how does the movie end, Pete?


I think Spiderman defeats the bad guy. Oops, sorry! Did I ruin it?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I like how when outside of their super hero/villian costumes, the Characters are socially friends. Ie Green Goblin and Spiderman. Whats the new Vilian's name and whats his alter ego? Is he friends with Peter Parker too?


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Is there a 'New' villian? or do you mean Otto Octavious, Doctor Octopus? Well, as far as being friends with Pete, he almost married Aunt May!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Coctor Octopus (aka Doc OCk) is probably the premier villian in the Spiderman universe. They have altered the Spiderman origin a fe wyimes but in one telling he was tied up in the origin. 

But Doc Ock is pretty much a full time madman not like The Green Goblin or the Lizard. But yes poor Aunt May was taken in by the guy.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, in the comics, doc ock was closer to aunt may's age than alfred molina is obviously not to rosemary harris's...

the villian I want spidey to fight is the kingpin, and i don't mean michael clarke duncan...

(and gosh do i wish spidey was romancing gwen stacy instead of mary jane!!!!! now THAT would have added texture to the first film...)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The Mary Jane in the first movie is kind of a synthesis of all the Peter Parker love interests from high school on. The scene on the bridge is based on the Gwen Stacy death scene---although with a decidedly different ending.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...i know....that's what pisses me off about it...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

am I the only one who thinks that rose mcgowan might have been closer to mary jane of the comics than kristen dunst????I know parker p[osey would have if she was only ten years younger when the movie was made...lol...


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Is there a contest for posting the greatest number of times or with the fastest keystrokes? I'm not one to netcop on spelling and grammar but damn! This thread has more mistakes in it from people I've never seen make such basic keyboarding gaffes than any I've ever laid eyes on before.

Or is there something going on with the servers?

Weird.

Nice trailer by the way. Not nearly so chunky a Doc Oc as we've been accustomed to. Now if only they get the Marvel characters together for a slam-bang crossover. X-Men, Spiderman, Hulk, and Blade. Be right up there with the Aliens Versus Predator that never happened in the wake of Kevin Peter Hall's death.


----------

